# Wireless headset for teamspeak / gaming



## ghost

Hi guys, 

It's been a while!

I'm trying to go wireless (eeeeeeeek), I'm so fed up with my wired headset, it gets tangled up every time I use it and somehow the wire ends up getting it caught in my desk chair wheels.

So question for you guys before I start googleing around, what would you recommend?

Pro's and Con's
Price
etc...

Cheers in advance

Ghost


----------



## beers

Budget?

I've been using a G930 for years.  I'd suggest it if you don't live in an area with lots of wifi or congested 2.4 GHz traffic, otherwise it tends to cut out a lot.


----------



## ghost

Hi beers,

Around 150 USD or 100 GBP

I was looking at the Corsair V2100 if thats any good? I have zero exp with wireless headsets.


----------



## Geoff

I used to use a Logitech G930.  It was a fantastic headset for the price, and excellent mic quality.  my only issue with it was it was slightly uncomfortable for long periods of time, and the microphone had around a half second delay, so when using PTT I would stop talking and let go of the PTT button, but the ending of my voice was cutoff.

Now I have a SteelSeries H series wireless headset.  3x the price, but works great.


----------



## Agent Smith

I just use a Bluetooth mic that is used for cell phones and let the audio come from the speakers. Although you can have the audio come from the Bluetooth earpiece. You would also need a USB Bluetooth adapter.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> I just use a Bluetooth mic that is used for cell phones and let the audio come from the speakers. Although you can have the audio come from the Bluetooth earpiece. You would also need a USB Bluetooth adapter.


Then you have audio feedback in the mic unless the speakers are set to a really low volume.


----------



## Agent Smith

What??? I didn't say I had a problem...


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> What??? I didn't say I had a problem...


There are lots of problems with your setup for the average gamer.  First, most people like to hear sounds of the game, like enemy footsteps, gunfire, etc. to give them an edge.  With a device in one ear, it's going to be harder to hear sounds from your speakers, and two, if you have the volume up even at a moderate to loud level, audio from the game will be going into the mic while you are speaking, which is extremely annoying when you're on the receiving end.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> which is extremely annoying when you're on the receiving end.



This.  



Agent Smith said:


> I just use...



Suggesting a rigged setup like 'omg bluetooth mic + speakers' is a *horrible *alternative.


----------



## C4C

TurtleBeach (Z300 or Earforce i60) and any Astro headsets are among my favorites...

Highly suggest Astro for build quality. Not to mention, my wired TurtleBeach X12's have gone through 2 years of use. They just don't have the same reputation for wireless headsets that Astro has.

Astro A40 is $150 for PC: http://www.astrogaming.com/a40-headset/A40-HEADSET-ASTRO-GEN2-PC.html


----------



## Agent Smith

Geoff said:


> There are lots of problems with your setup for the average gamer.  First, most people like to hear sounds of the game, like enemy footsteps, gunfire, etc. to give them an edge.  With a device in one ear, it's going to be harder to hear sounds from your speakers, and two, if you have the volume up even at a moderate to loud level, audio from the game will be going into the mic while you are speaking, which is extremely annoying when you're on the receiving end.




Reread what I said!



Agent Smith said:


> I just use a Bluetooth mic that is used for  cell phones *and let the audio come from the speakers.* Although you can  have the audio come from the Bluetooth earpiece. You would also need a  USB Bluetooth adapter.


I just use the mic portion to SPEAK! Audio comes from my Logitech 5.1 speakers.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> Reread what I said!
> 
> I just use the mic portion to SPEAK! Audio comes from my Logitech 5.1 speakers.


----------



## ghost

Well I ended up settling for the Corsair Vengeance 2100 Wireless Dolby 7.1 Gaming Headset with Microphone. 

Paid £80.05 / $118.61

Haven't had the chance to test it out yet, will feedback when I do.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> Reread what I said!
> 
> I just use the mic portion to SPEAK! Audio comes from my Logitech 5.1 speakers.


You obviously didn't read what I wrote, because that is what I was referencing.  You have a bluetooth mic in one ear, making it harder to hear from your speakers from that one ear, plus the audio from your speakers goes into your mic when you speak.


----------



## beers

ghost said:


> Well I ended up settling for the Corsair Vengeance 2100 Wireless Dolby 7.1 Gaming Headset with Microphone.
> 
> Paid £80.05 / $118.61
> 
> Haven't had the chance to test it out yet, will feedback when I do.



Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Agent Smith

Geoff said:


> You obviously didn't read what I wrote, because that is what I was referencing.  You have a bluetooth mic in one ear, making it harder to hear from your speakers from that one ear, plus the audio from your speakers goes into your mic when you speak.




Nah, no trouble hearing. I have the wattage cranked up and I think my speakers are at least 100 watts or something. The earphone is kinda lose. It's the only way to have a wireless mic while using my speakers.


----------



## C4C

Agent Smith said:


> Nah, no trouble hearing. *I have the wattage cranked up *and I think my speakers are at least 100 watts or something. The earphone is kinda lose. It's the only way to have a wireless mic while using my speakers.


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

Agent Smith said:


> Nah, no trouble hearing. I have the wattage cranked up and I think my speakers are at least 100 watts or something. The earphone is kinda lose. It's the only way to have a wireless mic while using my speakers.



What did you say?? I couldn't hear you on your mic, cause of the sound emitting from your speakers is so damn loud!!


----------



## Agent Smith

I have no trouble as of yet.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> Nah, no trouble hearing. I have the wattage cranked up and I think my speakers are at least 100 watts or something. The earphone is kinda lose. It's the only way to have a wireless mic while using my speakers.


Dude...  If you read my first post, I said the problem with doing it that way is when you try and speak the game comes over your mic and is extremely annoying for anyone who hears you.  Using a mic and speakers means that either you have the volume low enough to the point where it's not a problem, but at the expense of not being able to really hear the game, or so loud you can hear it but no one can understand you.

Of course everything seems fine on your end, since you don't have to hear yourself talk over the game.


----------



## Agent Smith

I've used the same setup since COD4 and Teamspeak and no one complained. Except I had a wired mic. Same thing with audio from the speakers. I don't use VOX.


----------

